# Should Any Knick Players Be Selected To The 2007 All-Star Game?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Isiah has been promoting Curry and stated that he should be an All-Star this year. Realistically I think Dwight Howard may rain on that parade. Do you forsee any Knicks making it to the festivities with the exception of Nate defending his slam dunk title, and Lee/Frye who may be selected to represent us in the Rookie/Sophmore game.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

nope


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Yes, I do believe that a Knick should be in the All-Star game. It should be Eddy Curry as a reserve, while Dwight Howard is the starter. Shaq shouldn't be in there. But since Shaq was voted as a starter, I don't believe a Knick should be in the All-Star game.


----------



## mint green (Feb 25, 2006)

what about balkman in the rookie squad?
but besides that, i'd agree, no one.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

No Knicks will be in the All-Star game, none deserve to be.


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Shaq shouldn't be in it this year. Howard should be starter, curry should be reserve


----------



## Cager (Jun 13, 2002)

Are you serious ?? Eddy has played well but not at an all star level. Hopefully Eddy continues to improve and learns to play some defense and next year he will be ready. It certainly looks like Eddy may fulfill some of the promise he showed a couple of years ago. There just aren't too many beasts down low. It is very important for Eddy to keep this up for the rest of the season. Long term consistency has always been a problem. Despite his great play, Eddy looks to be heavier. How do you gain weight during the season ???


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Curry has been the 2nd best center in the conference ...on that he should get in , but he wont .

Shaq is getting voted in and howard deserves it more than curry to voted in , if they put in a 3rd center he should be voted in before Ben wallace.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

Curry should not make it over Emeka Okafor, one of the game's elite defenders. reserves should be:

G- Jason Kidd
G- Rip Hamilton
F- Caron Butler
F- Jermaine O'Neal
C- Dwight Howard
UT- Ben Gordon
UT- Michael Redd

Snubbed: Emeka Okafor, Joe Johnson, Paul Pierce, Vince Carter


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

sure he should okafor is listed as a forward, Emeka is not a top 5 forward in the east.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I would love to see Curry go to the ASG. I was one of the supporters to keep him in chicago. Oh Well, Chicago got what they wanted....an overpaided center.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

> sure he should okafor is listed as a forward, Emeka is not a top 5 forward in the east.


coaches are not going to vote for eddy curry on the sheer reason that curry is listed as a center on the ballot. okafor can easily slide over to center if his team wanted to. and more reason that it doesnt matter is because it is an all-star game, so the more deserving would take it. you could also consider jermaine o'neal a center.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I want to see David Lee in the All Star Game. 11.2 and 10.8 in 30 mpg. Hell, Tyrone Hill went 13.8 and 10.9 in '94-'95 when he was an All Star, in four more mpg (and twice the TOs).


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I would love to see Curry go to the ASG. I was one of the supporters to keep him in chicago. Oh Well, Chicago got what they wanted....an overpaided center.


yeah ...tyson chandler and eddy curry combined make 17 mil...wallace 16...that is not a wise spending of $.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

kconn61686 said:


> coaches are not going to vote for eddy curry on the sheer reason that curry is listed as a center on the ballot. okafor can easily slide over to center if his team wanted to. and more reason that it doesnt matter is because it is an all-star game, so the more deserving would take it. you could also consider jermaine o'neal a center.


i still disagree okafor is a very good player but i would take eddy over him easily ...one is a franchise piece(curry) and the other isn't....a team where okafor is the best player may never reach the playoffs


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Where's that Eddy Curry thread that was around before the start of the season in which people were saying he'd had more than enough time to prove his worth and had shown nothing to get our hopes up about?

Curry has averaged 22 ppg since starting that long 20-points-a-night streak in late November. His PER since then is 21, which is almost exactly the same as Dwight's and Okafor's. 

Okafor is the slightly better player right now, IMO, but Curry will likely surpass him next season. Curry is obviously and easily the better scorer. He also draws a lot more defensive attention. But Okafor is by far the better rebounder, and he turns the ball over less. He is also a vastly superior defender.

I think an Okafor-led team is just as likely to make the playoffs as a team on which Curry is the best player. Neither are real franchise players at the moment (and Okafor will probably never be one), so Okafor would require as unusual a supporting cast as Curry has now. Multiple threats. Only replace David Lee with a comparable player with talents skewed more to the offensive side.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Da Grinch said:


> i still disagree okafor is a very good player but i would take eddy over him easily ...one is a franchise piece(curry) and the other isn't....a team where okafor is the best player may never reach the playoffs


Grinchy poo don't waste your font on this. If you haven't notice every post has something negative about the Knicks. Not one time have I witness a post that has anything positive.


----------



## kconn61686 (Jul 29, 2005)

USSKittyHawk said:


> Grinchy poo don't waste your font on this. If you haven't notice every post has something negative about the Knicks. Not one time have I witness a post that has anything positive.


 
how is there something negative on saying okafor is a better choice than curry? i can easily support that statement with facts, kind of like you did. you obviously have not read my last 10 posts on this message board and you are clearly oblivious to my opinions being fair and my desire to talk basketball. you're game is tired

Personal attacks not allowed
-USSKittyHawk


----------

